# to process (no contexto)



## Vanda

Gente boa,

Que verbo vocês usariam na tradução desta frase? The immigrants were processed at the airport. 
Com o sentido de handle systematically.


----------



## mglenadel

Como processar pode ser também "to sue", eu usaria a construção: "o processamento dos imigrantes é/foi feito no aeroporto".


----------



## Vanda

Mas e se você tiver que usar como verbo?


----------



## mglenadel

Aí usa "processar" e reza para não acharem que é maldade com os pobres imigrantes.


----------



## Vanda

Foi essa a minha ideia: de acharem que os pobres coitados seriam processados.


----------



## chiriones

mglenadel said:


> Como processar pode ser também "to  sue"



That is strange. I have never heard "process" used as a verb in the  legal sense.  But Merriam Webster seems to think it is a verb in that  sense - "to proceed against by law."  However several online legal  dictionaries don't have it listed as a verb, only as a noun. law.com thefreedictionary.com findlaw.com.  I've only ever heard "process" in the legal sense used as a noun.   Where did you come across that?


----------



## chiriones

mglenadel said:


> Aí usa "processar" e reza para não acharem que é maldade com os pobres imigrantes.



I don't get it.  Am I missing a connotation here that "processar" means to mistreat someone?


----------



## Vanda

Chiriones, I am looking for in this sense:
*process* - march in a procession; "They processed into the dining room"march
walk  - use one's feet to advance; advance by steps; "Walk, don't run!"; "We  walked instead of driving"; "She walks with a slight limp"; "The patient  cannot walk yet"; "Walk over to the cabinet"
file - proceed in line; "The students filed into the classroom"

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/process


----------



## mglenadel

In Portuguese, a lawsuit is "um processo (judicial)". To sue (someone) is "processar (alguém)".

The idea being that the poor immigrant would be sued upon arrival. If that is not mean, I don't know what is.


----------



## chiriones

mglenadel said:


> In Portuguese, a lawsuit is "um processo (judicial)". To sue (someone) is "processar (alguém)".
> 
> The idea being that the poor immigrant would be sued upon arrival. If that is not mean, I don't know what is.



Thanks mglenadel.  What's interesting to me is that the first thing that would come to a native speaker's mind when saying "processar" is a lawsuit and not moving someone through a process.  As someone learning the language, I look at the definition here on WordReference, for example, and see that "processar" means "prosecute; process, prepare", so I think - OK, either one.  But you're saying that "processar" is not often used to mean "process, prepare" or that even if it is used that way someone would think of the lawsuit context?


----------



## mglenadel

The "prosecute/sue" sense is the standard use when talking about people. When talking about objects or animals, to process is processar.


----------



## Vanda

chiriones, look at the many possibilities for processar.


----------



## Ricardinho

Just curious, if someone is complaining about something (usually something trivial), we have the expression "so sue me".   Does the expression "processa-me!" exist and if it does not, does it make sense, lol?


----------



## chiriones

Ah, entendí!  

That's why mglenadel was reluctant to use "processar" for immigrants and wanted to say "o processamento dos imigrantes". And thusly, Vanda's question for the entire post in the first place.  And so, when mglenadel was saying that "processar" means "to sue" he wasn't inferring that "to process" means "to sue" either.  OK, clear as a bell now!

Vanda & mglenadel, thanks for your help.


----------



## Vanda

No, Ricardinho, this 'sue me' is very American. We'd say something like: então, me mata.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

"Os imigrantes foram submetidos a procedimentos no aeroporto." ????


----------



## Vanda

Um bom jeito de contornar e manter o verbo. Valeu!   Obrigada pelo toró cerebral, meninos!


----------



## mglenadel

"Submetido a procedimentos" fica pior. Fico imaginando um enfermeiro sádico estalando luvas de látex. "Procedimento" é geralmente procedimento médico, tipo lavagem intestinal.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Concordo com mglenadel.

E que tal" Os imigrantes foram examinados/avaliados/inspecionados no aeroporto" ?


----------



## Vanda

Tá complicando...  Estou numa rua sem saída.


----------

